# sous vide hot wings!



## rbnice1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Anyone try this?  I want to do them for sunday.  Found this video and it looks like it would work well.

Also has anyone tried doing this in a air fryer instead of oil?









						Sous Vide Buffalo Chicken Wings Recipe
					

Cooking chicken wings sous vide and then frying them allows you to get perfectly cooked meat that's supremely juicy — better than any other method.




					www.seriouseats.com


----------



## bregent (Jan 31, 2020)

I've tried it - too much work for me and wasn't an improvement over my usual method. I just make them on the pellet grill. Sprinkle with salt and baking powder and air dry in the fridge. Then cook at 425-450 for about 35 minutes, and done.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 31, 2020)

I did a thread a while back in the sous vide section. Its a long process. Mine came out great. Fall off the bone and juicy along with the crisp skin. Just depends on how much time you want to spend on doing wings. It was fun to try out





						WING EXPERIMENT
					

Well ive done a few cooks with my new SV and want to keep trying new things with it. I picked up a pack of wings for Saturday night and figured I would try them in the SV. After doing some research on how to do them I settled on a time and temp to get the results I was looking for. 155 for 2.5...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks for the link!

Ok after seeing that I might try this!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2020)

I love a good experiment!
But in my opinion a kettle with a Vortex is the best way to make wings!
Al


----------



## mike243 (Feb 1, 2020)

that might might be ok on a small batch but I might do 10lbs tomorrow and plan on throwing them on the Pit Boss about 300 with a smoke tube or other flavorful smoke experiments lol , reason I bought the pellet smoker was lack of hands on cooking at 1 time there would have been more beer drinking but have has to almost quit these days  :(


----------



## cooker613 (Feb 1, 2020)

bregent said:


> I've tried it - too much work for me and wasn't an improvement over my usual method. I just make them on the pellet grill. Sprinkle with salt and baking powder and air dry in the fridge. Then cook at 425-450 for about 35 minutes, and done.


Quick question: what does the baking powder do? Never did that and am curious. Thanks.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 3, 2020)

I've done it a few times. I usually do 160 overnight in the SV, then take them out and put them on a rack in the fridge uncovered overnight, then quick fry in hot oil. very tender, very crispy.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 3, 2020)

So.. They turned out great!  Super tender and juicy.  I also tried a few in there own bag with some Cajun Butter and then used my grill gun on them, but it really didnt taste any different so ended up using wing sauce with them as well.  I used a bit too much butter on the sauce but other then that it turned out pretty good.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 3, 2020)

rbnice1 said:


> So.. They turned out great!  Super tender and juicy.  I also tried a few in there own bag with some Cajun Butter and then used my grill gun on them, but it really didnt taste any different so ended up using wing sauce with them as well.  I used a bit too much butter on the sauce but other then that it turned out pretty good.
> View attachment 431079


what was your method? Time/temp?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2020)

cooker613 said:


> Quick question: what does the baking powder do? Never did that and am curious. Thanks.



Baking powder helps draw moisture out of the skin. Removing the moisture from the skin helps crisp the skin up when cooking.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 7, 2020)

I did 2.5 hours at 160 then in the fridge overnight on a rack, then air fried till skin seemed good.


----------

